# Kurztest Kobo Glo. Warnung an alle Interessenten!



## Hornissentreiber (16. November 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

vor Kurzem habe ich den *E-Book-Reader Kobo Glo* als einer der ersten Käufer bekommen. Falls es hier einige Leute gibt, die mit dem Gerät liebäugeln, will ich euch einen Kurztest und eine Warnung als Entscheidungshilfe zukommen lassen. Es gibt beim diesem Reader nämlich eine Tatsache zu wissen, die ich für wichtig halte, von dem ich aber bisher nirgends etwas lesen konnte. 

Zunächst war die Freude über die Lieferung groß. Mein erster E-Reader, der Sony PRS-T1, ist eigentlich ein prima Gerät. Aber jetzt, im Herbst bei schwacher Beleuchtung, war mir öfters der Kontrast zu gering. Da kam mir die Ankündigung des Kobo Glo als Reader mit eingebauter Beleuchtung gerade recht und die ersten Besprechungen im Internet machten einen guten Eindruck. So ging ich das Risiko ein, als einer der ersten Käufer möglicherweise Bananenhardware zu kaufen. Man hat darüber ja schon viel Ungutes gelesen. 

 Bei einem Blick in die Kurzanleitung schwante mir zunächst nichts Böses. Die Anleitung verlangte, dass ich das Gerät am Rechner anschließen (o.k., erst einmal aufladen, ein Ladegerät ist nicht dabei) und eine bestimmte Software herunterladen solle. Auch das mit der Software kennt man ja schon zur Genüge („Sie müssen unbedingt die Software xyz bei uns herunterladen! Das ist ganz, ganz, wichtig, ehrlich!“).  

Stutzig wurde ich dann aber, weil dort stand, dass ich mich zuerst bei Kobo registrieren und einloggen müsse, um den Reader  über die Software „einzurichten“. Meine Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich dann leider: der Reader verweigerte jegliche Tätigkeit, bevor ich nicht zuerst die besagte Software installiert, mich bei Kobo registriert und eingeloggt hatte. Kaum war das erledigt, wachte der Reader sofort auf, behauptete, er sei nun „eingerichtet“ worden und ließ sich ganz normal bedienen. Dabei hatte ich keinerlei Geräteeinstellungen vornehmen können (weder automatisiert noch manuell), was ich und vermutlich außerhalb des Kobo-Managements auch jeder andere unter „Einrichten“ verstehen würde. Im Einstellungsmenü des Readers selbst findet sich dann der Unterpunkt „Konto“, in dem die E-Mail-Adresse unter „Angemeldet als:“ eingetragen ist, mit der man sich zwangsweise bei Kobo eingeloggt hat. Ich machte dann spaßeshalber den Versuch, diese sogenannte Anmeldung wieder zurück zu nehmen und tippte auf den einzigen angebotenen Button „Abmelden“. Es kam, wie ich es befürchtet hatte: das Gerät war als Reader wieder so nützlich wie ein Ziegelstein und verlangte stur, es müsse zuerst am PC per Software „eingerichtet“ werden.

Übrigens: bei der ach so wichtigen Software handelt es sich ganz einfach um den E-Book-Shop von Kobo. Schon aus Prinzip werde ich den in Zukunft konsequent nicht nutzen, das hat Kobo sich vergeigt.

Hochverehrtes Management von Kobo: seid ihr noch ganz dicht? Hier handelt es sich um eine Zwangsregistrierung, auf die an keiner Stelle hingewiesen wird und die zudem vollkommen unnötig ist. Weder auf der Homepage von Kobo, noch beim Händler (der meiner Meinung nach am wenigsten dafür kann, vermutlich wusste dort auch niemand etwas davon), noch auf der Verpackung des Readers selbst stand davon auch nur ein einziges Wort. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber meines Wissens ist das in Deutschland illegal. Vielleicht gibt es hier im Forum ja jemanden, der sich damit fachlich auskennt und etwas dazu sagen kann.

 Die Hardware des Readers ist, soweit ich das nach ca. zwei Stunden Nutzung auf vier Tage verteilt sagen kann, gut. Der Kontrast und die Auflösung sind deutlich höher, das Schriftbild dadurch glatter und bei schwachem Licht sehr viel angenehmer lesbar, als bei meinem PRS-T1, das Gehäuse ist matt und spiegelt überhaupt nicht. Es zeigt aber dennnoch sofort sehr deutlich Fingerabdrücke, die irgendwie "speckig" wirken, was vermutlich an der gummiartigen Oberfläche liegt. Mich persönlich stört das aber nicht besonders. Ein spiegelnder Rand, wie bei meinem PRS-T1 ist im Vergleich dazu viel schlimmer. Die Bildschirmbeleuchtung macht ihre Sache sehr gut. Bei mir ist die Helligkeitsverteilung subjektiv angenehm, die Helligkeitsschwankungen über die Fläche sind gering und stören mich nicht. Die Helligkeit lässt sich ganz einfach per Schieberegler auf dem Bildschirm ändern und feinstufig an die Umgebungshelligkeit anpassen. Wirklich stufenlos, wie verschiedentlich in Besprechungen zu lesen, fand ich die Einstellung nicht. Aber die Stufen sind so fein, dass dennoch zu jedem Umgebungslicht eine passende Helligkeit eingestellt werden kann. Am unteren Bildschirmrand ist ein ca. 7 mm breiter, dunklerer Bereich zu sehen, der mich beim Lesen aber ebenfalls nicht stört, weil die Schrift nicht in diesen Bereich hinein ragt.

Als ich einige Male im Einstellungsmenü des Readers herumspielte, um die Einstellungen für meine Vorlieben anzupassen (Schriftart, -größe, Zeilenabstände usw.) ist das Gerät (auf zwei Tage verteilt) dreimal abgestürzt und hat neu gebootet, was ca. ein bis zwei Minuten gedauert hat. Im normalen Lesebetrieb ist bisher noch kein Absturz aufgetreten.

 Alles in Allem kann ich den Reader trotz der guten Hardware nicht empfehlen, solange Kobo diese unsägliche, vermutlich illegale und völlig sinnlose Zwangsregistrierung nicht wieder abschafft.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. November 2012)

Wäre vielleicht gut wenn du mal FETT schreiben würdest was das überhaupt ist, habe am anfang an nen Pogo Stick gedacht


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. November 2012)

Ähm... stimmt. Ich war dermaßen angenervt von dieser Frechheit seitens Kobo, dass ich nicht daran dacht, dass nicht jeder wissen kann, was ein Kobo Glo ist. Ist geändert, danke für den Hinweis. Aber eine Frage noch: wieso ausgerechnet ein Pogo-Stick? Ich dachte, die kennen heute noch weniger Leute als den Kobo Glo.


----------

